# Coldest temps your Cruze diesel has seen?



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm taking a trip in the Cruze diesel north across the border soon. Temps in the forecast go as low as -17 Fahrenheit. Should be a fun little torture test for this car. 

So what's the lowest temp your Cruze diesel has seen yet?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I've seen 2*F so far, and no problems running regular #2 Diesel. I have forecasts for -7*F here in N. Iowa during the coming week, so it will be a little deeper cold test. I'll have the Jeep ready to go just in case those mornings, but I'm pretty confident it won't be necessary, and she'll start up just fine.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

It hasn't been too cold here yet - maybe high teens. I woudl not worry at all about those temps. If you don't mind, please film your cold start video and post it on Youtube. I'd love to see a start at -17F unplugged.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

diesel said:


> It hasn't been too cold here yet - maybe high teens. I woudl not worry at all about those temps. If you don't mind, please film your cold start video and post it on Youtube. I'd love to see a start at -17F unplugged.


I am planning on making a mini torture test video with the 2000 mile round trip and negative Fahrenheit temps..(Unless someone chimes in on here that they regularly start and drive their Cruze diesel in temps that cold). I'll be sure to film start ups, and they'll all be unplugged since I don't have the heater. Not sure if I will ever start it at the -17F because that will be a middle of the night low temp, but I'm sure I'll have a few morning starts at around -10. 



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

I posted a video of cold start at -17F with wind chill and it started very easily...imo even at -25F it will start right away with no problem...


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

I guess the old days of tough start ups and black smoke in the cold are gone

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

If it's ever cold enough for my CTD to not start, I think it's a good day to call in sick


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

-22f so far

i close the sunroof at 5 f, otherwise its open all the way


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

My Cruze TD has seen some pretty cold temps up here in Canada this week. No issues starting either. I have been using the remote start every time and it starts right up. I think it was forecasted to go to -22f last night but my family moved the car in the morning so I couldn't tell you what it started like. I'll try to grab a cold start video tomorrow from outside using the remote start. I'm sure it will start up no problem. Wind chill is already below -30f tonight. 
I will say the car is a bit louder in the cold here and seems to vibrate/rattle more. I did stop in north Dakota and fill up with Sinclair blended diesel. I'm assuming it is 50/50 #1/#2 diesel. I did throw in a splash (maybe 2oz) of power service for peace of mind. Could have filled up with straight #1 diesel but I wasn't sure I'd burn through it all before seeing temps above 0f again

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Saw -13F this morning here in N. Iowa. Filled up with 30/70 blend (30% #1 Diesel) before coming home last night, and didn't plug it in, but starting it was completely uneventful - just like any other day. Only difference was it took forever to warm up - drove 35 miles before hitting operating temp and another 25 before it would hold operating temp long enough to approach a stop sign. Even then it would still lose temp at a long red light - and I got terrible mileage. It's depressing to see my Cruze only showing fuel economy numbers in the low 30's, but between the operating conditions and the type of fuel it's using, I suppose that's to be expected. I only got 32mpg for the day today, and my lifetime mileage has now fallen below 40. I'm looking forward to seeing what kind of results I can get in the spring when the winter fuel goes away, but before A/C season begins.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

How do you guys know the % blend of the fuel? I have never seen anything on the pumps advertising it.


----------



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

I haven't seen the cold temps everyone else has seen. 8F Here in Kalamazoo, MI this morning. Lake Michigan is moderating temps and causing "Lake Effect" snow.
Cruze TD started just fine.

Ken


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

The station where I fill most often has a #1/2 blender pump, so when you fill, you select either #2, 70/30, 50/50, 30/70, or #1 - much like you would select your octane at a gasoline regular gas pump or your ethanol% at an E10/15/50/85 pump. They also have a chart above the pump with the approximate temperatures that each blend is good to. I also have another locally-owned station where the owner orders in what he refers to as "Arctic" Diesel that he tells me is rated to -40F. That's the place to go when things get scary cold.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

As promised. 







Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

I don't think with the remote start it has a delay for the glow plugs. Mine has zero delay when starting in the morning.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

DieselMan33 said:


> I don't think with the remote start it has a delay for the glow plugs. Mine has zero delay when starting in the morning.


No it does, go remote start it and watch through the window. You will see the icon light up on the dash and see the delay.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hmmm, I well I guess mine has not gotten that cold yet.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Yep the glow plugs run. After the light goes off the engine starts with no delay. Literally as soon as the light turns off, just like it says in the manual. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## dmaxpwr (Nov 29, 2013)

It's been 0f the last couple of mornings here. Started up just like the duramax and purrs!


----------



## superyan711 (Mar 17, 2013)

-24 celcius this morning and my cruze diesel start without problem!




Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Drove it through -31f this morning. 

Filled it up in -26f. Talk about cold

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

titanman2789 said:


> As promised.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that post! It's interesting how it fires a couple times before catching.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

-31 F this morning. Still running straight #2 with Power Service white bottle added in. So far no trouble.

I'm not convinced the remote start properly cycles the glow plugs before cranking. I started mine with the key the other night after having sat in -25 F for about five hours, and it started far easier than the one in the video with little difference than warm starting. However, one day when I remote started mine when it was only about 0 F, it cranked hard like the one in the video.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

PanJet said:


> -31 F this morning. Still running straight #2 with Power Service white bottle added in. So far no trouble.
> 
> I'm not convinced the remote start properly cycles the glow plugs before cranking. I started mine with the key the other night after having sat in -25 F for about five hours, and it started far easier than the one in the video with little difference than warm starting. However, one day when I remote started mine when it was only about 0 F, it cranked hard like the one in the video.


If you're not convinced then stand next to the driver side window and use the remote start. The glow plug light comes on and as soon as it goes off the engine starts. -25f for 5 hours is not enough for it to have a cold start like mine. In the video my car was off for about 18 hours. It was actually -17f when I started the car, not 0 like the my link said. Temperature overnight went down to -25f with wind chill probably below -40f (it was down to -37f when I went to bed). That was the hardest starting it had when I was in Winnipeg and also the longest time it sat off while I was there. There were other nights when it was colder but it started right up. I think how hard a cold start is really depends on the time it sits outside and maybe the direction the wind is out of. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

titanman2789 said:


> If you're not convinced then stand next to the driver side window and use the remote start. The glow plug light comes on and as soon as it goes off the engine starts. -25f for 5 hours is not enough for it to have a cold start like mine. In the video my car was off for about 18 hours.


Quite frankly I don't care what the light says. I'm still not convinced. The only time I've ever had my car start as hard as the one in the video is when I used the remote start, and that was when sitting at *zero* degrees F for probably less than three or four hours. Every single time I've key started it, even in temps as low as -25 F, it has never even come close to cranking that much. It fires immediately and decisively. 

Maybe more people can try key starting vs. remote starting after long cold sits and post their results and we'll see what we get.

I'll have another chance to test it later today. It is currently -27 F and my car has already been sitting for two hours with six more to go.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

PanJet said:


> Quite frankly I don't care what the light says. I'm still not convinced. The only time I've ever had my car start as hard as the one in the video is when I used the remote start, and that was when sitting at *zero* degrees F for probably less than three or four hours. Every single time I've key started it, even in temps as low as -25 F, it has never even come close to cranking that much. It fires immediately and decisively.
> 
> Maybe more people can try key starting vs. remote starting after long cold sits and post their results and we'll see what we get.
> 
> I'll have another chance to test it later today. It is currently -27 F and my car has already been sitting for two hours with six more to go.


Make a video please!


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I haven't seen much difference between remote and key starts. My hardest start has been a key start - engine turned 9 times before firing. With the remote, it's been 4-5 at most. However, I have noticed differences based on parking location and wind speed/direction. Parked out of the wind or when wind speeds are low or from behind the car, I see easier starts; while when it is parked in the open and/or the wind speed is high or coming from the front of the vehicle, I see harder starts. 

I can say that I have observed increased delay relative to temperature when I remote start. At warm temperatures, or when the motor is warmed up, the remote start attempts as soon as the lights flash from the start command. The colder it gets, the longer it waits between the light flash and the actual start attempt - sometimes as long as 4-5 seconds. This would seem to me to be the computer waiting for the plugs to glow before it attempts to start the motor. 

Forecasts are calling for numerous sub-zero nights this week with one into the -20s. I've been driving the jeep for a few days because of the snow, so (assuming I get the motivation to dig the Cruze out of the snowdrifts before it warms up) I should have plenty of chances to observe and look for patterns in the coming week or two.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

PanJet said:


> Quite frankly I don't care what the light says. I'm still not convinced.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have another chance to test it later today. It is currently -27 F and my car has already been sitting for two hours with six more to go.


Well, the glow plug light would indicate that the glow plugs are running. 

Think about it this way. If the glow plugs did not cycle before starting with remote start, then remote start would not be included with the car since the manual says the correct way if starting the vehicle is to turn key to on position and then turn to start when glow plug light goes off. If the light doesn't mean anything when doing a remote start, then why would it mean anything doing a key start? 

Try remote start for your next start. I don't think 8 hours will be enough to get a hard start though, even at -25f. Mine started right up in the middle of the night after 10 hours at -25f and wind chill at -45f.

Maybe it's just luck of the draw. Your experience has been different than mine. Although I have no idea why you would ever do a key start in -25f. Use that remote start with your heat turned up all the way and let it idle for a few minutes so that auxiliary electric heater gets some warm air flowing



diesel said:


> Make a video please!


x2



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

It most definitely cycles the glow plugs before cranking!


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

titanman2789 said:


> Well, the glow plug light would indicate that the glow plugs are running.


One would certainly think so, and in all honestly I'm assuming the glow plugs are cycling, but why the difference? Like I said, the only time I've ever had it "hard start" even close to what was shown in the video was when I used remote start, and it was sitting no longer than other times and with _warmer_ (relatively, it was still 0 F) than most of my cold starts lately. I've never had even a hint of a hard start when key starting.



titanman2789 said:


> Try remote start for your next start. I don't think 8 hours will be enough to get a hard start though, even at -25f. Mine started right up in the middle of the night after 10 hours at -25f and wind chill at -45f.


See, this is what I don't get. Why did your car hard start in your video, but not after 10 hours at -25 F. It can't be the extra 8 hours. Ten hours at those temps is enough to sufficiently chill all the important parts. Put a gallon jug of water in your car when the cabin is nice and warm and it'll be a solid block after 10 hours of the car sitting in those temps.



titanman2789 said:


> Although I have no idea why you would ever do a key start in -25f. Use that remote start with your heat turned up all the way and let it idle for a few minutes so that auxiliary electric heater gets some warm air flowing


Personally I don't like using remote start. It wastes fuel and the added warmth to me is extremely marginal. When it is this cold, even the electric heater doesn't do much. I didn't even use remote start when I had the gas model. It just isn't worth it to me. At most I will remote start while I'm walking to the car in the parking lot just to get the oil flowing for a few extra seconds before I go. Beyond that, it's a waste of fuel to me. I just throw on a pair of gloves and a headband before I go outside and just deal with the cold until the car warms up.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

PanJet said:


> One would certainly think so, and in all honestly I'm assuming the glow plugs are cycling, but why the difference? Like I said, the only time I've ever had it "hard start" even close to what was shown in the video was when I used remote start, and it was sitting no longer than other times and with _warmer_ (relatively, it was still 0 F) than most of my cold starts lately. I've never had even a hint of a hard start when key starting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I couldn't tell you why that is. Your experience with your car has just been different than mine. I only did remote start because I wanted to hear the engine turn over better in the video. I have no doubt that it would have been the same with a key start though. My only guess as to why the difference in starting would be wind direction. Or maybe fuel quality or amount if additive present in the fuel that is actively being used at start up. 

But as pointed out many times in this thread, the glow plugs do indeed cycle before the car begins turning the engine with remote start


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Very interesting subject...in my retirement age, I'm very pleased to live in Tennessee where temps almost never get to anything less than about 10 degrees. Plus, my Vette and the Cruze sleep in the unheated garage!...lol. It's much warmer in there than out in the cold.


----------

